# New to Gaggia Baby and a bit confused



## confused (Oct 5, 2011)

My Gaggia Baby arrived last week and I've got it up and running despite having to look at 3 different sets of instructions but there is a bit in the box that isn't mentioned in the manual.... it's bright orange, shaped like a nipple and about 2cm in diametre....does anyone have any ideas about what it might be for. The coffee is good and the frother so much better than the Delonghi machine that just died! Thanks.


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds like the float that goes in the drip tray, just sits over the stub in the drip tray and sticks through the cover. It's supposed to float when the drip tray fills with water so you know when to empty it.


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2011)

Many thanks RvB - all fitted now and looking forward toseeing it float. Not so confused now!


----------



## Tazz (Nov 2, 2009)

confused said:


> Many thanks RvB - all fitted now and looking forward toseeing it float. Not so confused now!


Don't worry, I lost mine within a week of buying my machine. It makes no difference to the coffee

Tazz


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you too Tazz - I think it works really well - I hope I can hold onto it longer than you! Do you think it's strange that the there is only an on/off indicator on the front of the machine and not an actual switch?

Confused


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the on/off is at the back of the machine. great designing again by the italians









mark


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2011)

I know! but it's a bit of a pain - a switch on the front would be so much easier to use! Italian design!? it takes three knobs to turn the grill on my smeg cooker on! Confused.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've found a simple solution to the switch problem. Leave the switch in the on position and turn the machine on and off at the socket.

Much better than having to reach round the back all the time.


----------

